# 不好意思



## rose-mail

I have been seeking the best match of this Chinese words into  English 

What 's your suggestion?


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

不好意思 means a lot of things depending on the context.  If you a one-word-for-one-word translation even that may not fit the bill for every instance of 不好意思, I'd translate it as _embarrassing_.

If you are looking for a translation in a specific usage, please provide the context.


----------



## rose-mail

My context is you are 不好意思 to decline people ( from doing something)becasue he gave you a lot of gifts/ helps etc...

By the way, in my opinion,  it's still slightly different from the original meaning that the word is translated into "embarassing"  , though, with a one-word-for-one-word translated approach


----------



## kareno999

rose-mail said:


> I have been seeking the best match of this Chinese words into English
> 
> What 's your suggestion?


It means "I'm sorry".
I like using it more than "对不起"


----------



## nichec

rose-mail said:


> My context is you are 不好意思 to decline people ( from doing something)becasue he gave you a lot of gifts/ helps etc...
> 
> By the way, in my opinion, it's still slightly different from the original meaning that the word is translated into "embarassing" , though, with a one-word-for-one-word translated approach


 
Do you mean like A is a bit overwhelmed by all the helps and gifts from B?

If that's the case, A would probably say "I have taken too much from you, how can I ever repay that?"


----------



## samanthalee

I tend to go for shorter sentences and if I want to say "I don't know how to repay you for what you have just done", I'll say "Aww, you shouldn't have...".

Edited: If by 不好意思, you mean you don't know how to refuse doing someone a favour because the requester had done a lot for you previously. Then "我不好意思拒绝" could be "I'm obliged to help him; I can't possibly refuse."


----------



## burp

I think "I'm sorry" will do.


----------



## myosotisx3

I think it can be used as "excuse me" too. Like asking for directions, you can start with "不好意思...". Im not 100% sure though.


----------



## Dancing Imp

originally means "feeling embarrassed"

but has a wide usage ,like "excuse me" the most in english


----------



## xiaoJ

"Apologies" is another standard one.  As in: "(my) apologies, I cannot make it to your party tonight."


----------



## xiaoJ

myosotisx3 said:


> I think it can be used as "excuse me" too. Like asking for directions, you can start with "不好意思...". Im not 100% sure though.



Sometimes, though I think this would usually be 麻烦你.  But yes, in some instances 不好意思would translate as "Excuse me.." or "Pardon me.."


----------



## marpisiano

Heh Heh, it kinda kind of actually means...

SORRY in an 'embarrased' way.


----------



## kastner

不好意思 is a slight apology, you could use it when

1. you are late (not too long!)
2. to decline someone
3. ask for permission


----------



## e.ma

Wouldn't you also use it when accepting something?
Someone gives you a gift; can you take it and say 不好意思?


----------



## kastner

e.ma said:


> Wouldn't you also use it when accepting something?
> Someone gives you a gift; can you take it and say 不好意思?



I think it's old usage, saying “不好意思，让您破费了。”, a kinda modesty
nowadays, some people will say 谢谢。/非常感谢。


----------



## huyi122

Well, I think we don't have to translate those words in "Chinese" way, even if we want to express the "不好意思" to decline someone we are grateful to.

rose-mail, it seems to me that you wanna want to say "sorry" in a modest/Chinese way. If we decline a westerner, we decline him/her in western way, which means "sorry/ so sorry" would be enough.


----------



## Staarkali

Sorry
I'm sorry
I'm really sorry
...


----------



## paddycarol

I'm sorry, but I can't accept  this / your gift.


----------



## Boljon

Flaminius said:


> Hello,
> 
> 不好意思 means a lot of things depending on the context. If you a one-word-for-one-word translation even that may not fit the bill for every instance of 不好意思, I'd translate it as _embarrassing_.
> 
> If you are looking for a translation in a specific usage, please provide the context.


 
I guess "embarrassing" is the best approach to describe the occasion where "不好意思" is used.


----------



## rayk47

不好意思  can mean one of the following, among others: 
' I'm sorry ' (when you arrive late for an appointment/meeting, representing a less embarrasing  formal apology).

' Excuse me!' (when you want to get past/through a crowd/somebody in your way)
' Sorry I can't do that (as you request)'  - which actually is a euphemistic way of saying " I can't do that/ accept that.

etc.

Hope these suggestions help.


----------

